# America with singapore visa !!



## bhdrgrpnr (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I am currently holding a work permit visa but I have a question like; can i enter United states with that visa ? it says that singapore citizens dont need a visa but does it apply to singapore visa holders ? 

is this map applied to tier 1 holders as well as singapore citizens ? 
visa-requirements. net/for-Singapore-Citizens.html


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

visa requirement depends on your passport..and NOT on your work permit !

I would think you need a visa, being from Belarus !


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

your citizenship determines your visa requirement .. so if, you are Alaskan, and alaskans need visa to antartica, holding mars visa has no meaning ..


----------

